# Carb kits



## twostroke91 (Nov 23, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where i can buy a complete carb kit for my G9 ? It has the 8 hp Briggs on it . 
Thank's for any replies
Bye Don


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I went to my local Cub cadet dealer for a complete carb kit for a 17HP twin briggs in the shed- just have the motor numbers off the flywheel shroud so they can match one up.


----------



## flywheels (May 11, 2010)

You can also get parts directly from Briggs Lawn Mower Parts & Small Engine Parts by Briggs & Stratton
I have an 1961 Power King and needed an undersized rod and rings. They were more than happy to help me.

John


----------

